# Great Old Factory



## HMF (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## David S (Nov 5, 2016)

What an absolute treasure!  All the records and stuff that is so well preserved.  They could have been destroyed by rain.

Thank you for sharing.

David


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 5, 2016)

If they opened it to hands on learning, I wonder if it could become a vacation destination!
And possibly a profitable educational adventure. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## HMF (Nov 5, 2016)

If I ran it, I would line up you guys as teachers, charge a fee to learn, and make it profitable and non-profit.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 5, 2016)

That was great. Thanks for posting Nels. Mike


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that Nels . It's amazing that the place is still intact .


----------

